# Palmetto entry level AR-15 $350 free shipping



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Palmetto has the ar-15 complete upper for $230
And a complete lower for $129 Free shipping on both

It's an entry level rifle but it has some extras that most entry level
AR-15s don't like a dust cover and forward assist

The palmetto Freedom Classic is a solid rifle
They also have stripped lowers for $40

















$40


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a bad price for an entry. Personally I do not want any more A2 type uppers


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Not a bad price for an entry. Personally I do not want any more A2 type uppers


Are you referencing the sight? Is that what the A2 stands for? Or is there more to it to make it a A2 upper?
I don't mean to sound dumb (To Late?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A2 has a fixed carry handle. We need to tell Josiah to get the terminology correct


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually, you can get a complete upper for $199 with free shipping if you want to save a couple more bucks. Complete AR not counting sights for $329...might as well pick up a few.

https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-melonite-freedom-upper-with-bcg-and-ch.html


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a palmetto upper like this, I call it my Rodney Dangerfield upper, I switch it over when I get a hankering to bump fire a few 40 round mags with my ever most dangerous bump thumb and bump pocket. The rifling is gonna on both ends of the carbine length barrel and you can still get acuracy by volume down range. P.s. 40 plus one in 3.7 seconds using a Carhartt coat pocket and your thumb, until they outlaw bump thumbs.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

spork said:


> Actually, you can get a complete upper for $199 with free shipping if you want to save a couple more bucks. Complete AR not counting sights for $329...might as well pick up a few.
> 
> https://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-16-midlength-5-56-nato-1-7-melonite-freedom-upper-with-bcg-and-ch.html


Nice catch that gets it down to $329 free shipping too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Are you referencing the sight? Is that what the A2 stands for? Or is there more to it to make it a A2 upper?
> I don't mean to sound dumb (To Late?


 The sight is an A2 front sight ,fixed part of the gas block. Out dated and something that most have moved on from. Main reason it make thes weapon less flexible.
Not dumb question . Yes the early ones with Fixed carrying handle were also referred to as A1 , but real world they were A1 as that is how the first m16 came.
When the M16 was introduced few soldiers had optics as standard issue , it was iron for everyone. The fixed front sight was a great idea. As was the rear sight being part of the Carrying handle . Things changed as they found issuing M68 aim points to everyone would be better.
There were 4 version of the M16 A1,2,3 and 4. The A4 is less common as it was replaced by the M4 that replace the m16.
The M4 of course is just a redesign of the M16. Still an AR.


----------

